# Tech rant time



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Over the years you see things which could be improved, some by a small margin others by miles, here are two to get you going, please feel free to add your own but try and keep it to tech stuff even if it does go off topic a bit, as some peeps can't cope > > and will rant about that  

First up a safety thing, we got used to front disc brakes, then we got them at all four corners, then we get ABS, but when are we going to see any real progress on handbrakes, you know that stick in the middle which is often called the emergency brake (mainly in the US) but increasingly here too, but it is still old tech, usually a cable which will stretch and rust and break etc, so why not make it to hydraulic, even push bike have hydraulic disc brakes now, so doing a handbrake shouldn't be a much of a stretch.

Secondly, car MP3, even our Kia has a factory fitted one, but only plays from CD or iPlayer :roll: why not from a DVD, which did originally stand for Digital Versatile Disc, it will of course perform that function on a computer, but for the cost of modifying the head units, why not make all CD players play MP3 files, perhaps head units could have the codec for video removed on safety grounds.

Mini rant over


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So I'll disagree with you Kev because I think that technology has moved on and dealt with all that you are saying!

My last two cars have had electronic handbrakes that when activated engage the brakes on all four wheels. No cables etc etc.

As for CD's and DVD's that's dead technology! Our most recent car has no slot for such old fashioned technology - I have a 64GB card in it but it can connect to two bluetooth devices simultaneously as well as two other devices through either USB or HDMI cables.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agree with Peter here Kev.
My Tiguan has an electric parking brake thats great in one respect but a pain in another.
It will lock on when you come to a stop and free off when you accelerate again automatically. But won't let you roll down a hill even if you wanted to. 

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a Tiguan as well and the automatic hold is a bl**dy nightmare with low speed manoeuvring although you can switch it off. You are trying to park and edging forward but as soon as you stop the parking brake / auto hold engages. If you've still got another foot or so in front of you to edge forward then you either have to manually disenagage the auto-hold or give it some wellie - the latter is not recommended when you are within 12 inches of the car in front!

It has auto park but I've yet to have the bottle to use it! I tried it in B&Q a few months ago but chickened out just as we were seemingly reversing into a row of parked cars!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd Peter I have not found that problem when shuffling about parking.
I have like you only used the auto park once in 3 years just to see it could manage it. But as neither of us have any problem reverse parking we get out of the habit of using it.
But that damn stop/start is another thing I have to 'kill' every time I start.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and you two have just illustrated exactly why Kev has expressed concern........

Technology is wonderful when it works......

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

...maybe it works but Ray and i don't know how to use it properly?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Old tech for me. Both my car (an ancient battered Golf that refuses to die) and motorhome are ancient. You can fix either with a big hammer, bailer twine or rubber tape. My engine battery on the van discharges when not in use so I just pull off the negative lead. Sorted. Do that on a modern vehicle and it will probably send off alarms all over the internet and nothing will work when you reconnect it. 

I honestly think a lot of tech is just invented for the sake of it and marketed to make people think they need it or that its better than what they had before. Phone apps, there's another one. 99% are useless. Ive still got an iPhone 4 which I can tell is already attracting sneers from Apple Droolers who have the latest iPhone 7 or whatever number we are on now. As far as I can see the only difference is they are now fecking massive. Just like they were 30 years ago. 

End Rant.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, agreed Barry. Tech for techs sake.
I read in the only mag I manage to devour about all the new apps and wonder 'why'.?
If you succumbed to installing them all the phone would grind to a halt very soon.
And yes there are so many totally pointless gizmos on modern cars that just annoy.
I'm dreading the day some minor gizmo fails and causes the car to head for the dealer under it's own steam.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess if all there is to moan about is how your handbrake is operated and not having DVD players in the car, then the manufacturers aren't doing too badly!

The handbrake is required to be an independent brake that can be used in an emergency to bring the vehicle to a stop. Also used for parking. Most of the techy designs that we see now are labour intensive to service and are prone to failure. The Land Rover Discovery 3 had a system that included an emergency release for when it jammed up. The previous transmission drum brake has worked well for 50 years.

As far as DVD's go, I don't see the need.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Cough!.. Buy a Jag!... Sorted 

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> So I'll disagree with you Kev because I think that technology has moved on and dealt with all that you are saying!
> 
> My last two cars have had electronic handbrakes that when activated engage the brakes on all four wheels. No cables etc etc.
> 
> As for CD's and DVD's that's dead technology! Our most recent car has no slot for such old fashioned technology - I have a 64GB card in it but it can connect to two bluetooth devices simultaneously as well as two other devices through either USB or HDMI cables.


I have tried the electric handbrake, on Passat a while ago, didn't and don't like it, it may be the way forward, but I rather think it's overkill and as later stated it does come with problems, plus we cannot all afford to buy the latest vehicles, but this would have been a very simple thing to fit on the production lines decades ago, but they didn't bother, more than once a handbrake cable has had to be either adjusted or replaced at MOT time, a hydraulic system would have been better, and more effective too, I believe rally vehicles have them.

As for CD & DVD formats, they are not out dated you can still buy both, there are just later technologies flash sticks mainly or devices which plug in, a CD will at best hold less than 200 MP3s, nearer to 160 I find, so a DVD would hold much more, so obviously means less discs to travel around with, but you miss the point anyway, why didn't they make the ICE systems read DVDs when they first became available, and certainly once they became a factory fit item.

Peter (ListerDiesel) says he has a transmission brake, not seen Disco ones, but earlier Land Rovers had what looked like a normal brake drum at the back of the transfer box, not sure if it was cable or hydraulically operated, hopefully the latter, but very effective, as it could if required lock all four wheels.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Peter (ListerDiesel) says he has a transmission brake, not seen Disco ones, but earlier Land Rovers had what looked like a normal brake drum at the back of the transfer box, not sure if it was cable or hydraulically operated, hopefully the latter, but very effective, as it could if required lock all four wheels.


That's what was fitted all the way from the Series 1 to the P38 Range Rovers, cable operated.

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I guess if all there is to moan about is how your handbrake is operated and not having DVD players in the car, then the manufacturers aren't doing too badly!
> 
> The handbrake is required to be an independent brake that can be used in an emergency to bring the vehicle to a stop. Also used for parking. Most of the techy designs that we see now are labour intensive to service and are prone to failure. The Land Rover Discovery 3 had a system that included an emergency release for when it jammed up. The previous transmission drum brake has worked well for 50 years.
> As far as DVD's go, I don't see the need. Peter


I would be somewhat cautious about using my electric handbrake in an emergency. It's either on or off. 
Can you see the scenario. Slippery road handbrake activated. Wheels lock up. Oppss, to get handbrake off you have to press down on the foot brake hard. But now your in the ditch or worse.

My wife groping around the cup-holder accidentally activated the electric brake. Nearly had a heart attack and lucky we were only in second gear.

Yes, CDs are pointless to me also. If you can't find suitable music on the radio with up to 40 programs, tough.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can you still do handbrake turns with an electronic handbrake? I remember finding out the hard way in my old bosses Citroen Xantia which it turns out has the handbrake attached to the front wheels. It didn't end well. I also filled it with petrol (diesel model) after we had just had a massive fight. Accidentally of course.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Can you still do handbrake turns with an electronic handbrake? I remember finding out the hard way in my old bosses Citroen Xantia which it turns out has the handbrake attached to the front wheels. It didn't end well. I also filled it with petrol (diesel model) after we had just had a massive fight. Accidentally of course.


I think you should stay off the techy stuff Barry. We could end up with more questions than answers.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes, CDs are pointless to me also. If you can't find suitable music on the radio with up to 40 programs, tough.
> 
> Ray.


Try getting a signal in the Scottish highlands or even on the M6/M74 in places, and why would I want to listen to some rubbish ads when I can choose from my own collection.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Kev. I'm obviously not such a musical person. Plus I really don't chose to hear or watch the same things over and over again. Hate TV repeats after the third of fourth time unlike my wife. The only time I like to choose my music is when I am driving alone. Music and conversation at the same time I find impossible. Like when several people talk at the same time. 

Last time in the highlands we had four in the car. I have yet not to be able to get a signal when needed. Even in the middle of the 'Corn Belt' all be it country and Western.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm with you on music when alone, music or talking, can't be doing with both at the same time, turn up the music they get the message > >


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Like the TV at home, we rarely use the radio, and I've got the tablet as sat-nav if I want to play anything out of the 1200 tracks on there.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Can you still do handbrake turns with an electronic handbrake? I remember finding out the hard way in my old bosses Citroen Xantia which it turns out has the handbrake attached to the front wheels. It didn't end well. I also filled it with petrol (diesel model) after we had just had a massive fight. Accidentally of course.


Is that why he's your old boss Barry?!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Try getting a signal in the Scottish highlands or even on the M6/M74 in places, and why would I want to listen to some rubbish ads when I can choose from my own collection.


My pal gave me a useful little device a while back. You just plug your iphone into it and plug it into the 12v socket on the dash and it transmits anything you play on the iPhone (Your complete music collection) to a radio frequency on the vehicles radio. Also charges the phone. Good thing is you can just pull it out and put it in any vehicle.

Best use I found for it was plugging it in to one of the sockets in the back of the van and playing loud backing tracks for me geeetar.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Is that why he's your old boss Barry?!


Nope. He was a complete moron and deserved me wrecking his car. Apparently it never ran properly ever again. Its a long story but eventually I managed to get him sacked and got his job (on my birthday i might add).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just put 3200 on me phone


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have just bought are first Automatic car, stop on a hill put foot on brake, take foot of brake to move forward and car stays where it is until you move forward. It even works when towing a dirty great big caravan........aint electrickery wonderful.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wonderful GG. But sometimes you actually want the car to roll and it won't.
In general automatics always had this 'creep' facility that would hold on an upward slope. 

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

It doesn’t creep as such Ray; it’s like an automatic handbrake, wonderful for hill starts........as I said ,new to autos.:grin2:


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

My daughters electronic brakes locked on at a roundabout on her new to her Ssanyong 4x4 on 1st day. After spending 20minutes limping home she took it back and got newer version of her old Mondeo, reliable as the old one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought the thread may have engendered a few more like rants, but you all seem happy with the tech available.

One which I find no answer too (but would like a go at) is VR headsets, I can put an app on my phone and put it in the right position, but I can't see sod all with or without me bins, just fuzz, has anyone who needs glasses found a solution to VR headsets which works, I think the tech is amazing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another annoyance. We used to have pretty good 'spellcheckers' not only on mhf but Windows and AOL.
They all seem to have gone to pot together. I make a mistake and the word is underlined in red but clicking any spellchecker brings up a selection totally unrelated to the original word. Even the first letter is ignored.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Another annoyance. We used to have pretty good 'spellcheckers' not only on mhf but Windows and AOL.
> They all seem to have gone to pot together. I make a mistake and the word is underlined in red but clicking any spellchecker brings up a selection totally unrelated to the original word. Even the first letter is ignored.
> 
> Ray.


I have to right click the underlined words Ray, have you tried that?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well buqqer me with the sharp end of a pineapple................. How about that.! Thanks Kev and yes a few suggestions do come up.
At least suggestions relating to the object word. 

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be careful of adding words to/with the dictionary option if you're a bit of a quick clicker, as you can add the wrong spelling very easily then when you repeat it, it'll think it's correct and not advise you, I am always transposing letter as I trype quite fast but only with 4 fingers mostly, so I now have some very badly spelled worms in my dictionary, and I don;t know how to edit them out Grr.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Our overhead locker on our low profile suffers from condensation due to the fact there is no insulation in the cavity. Not very high tech but if Swift had bunged in some cheap wadding that would have cured the condensation. As it is I have to use one of the disposable dehumidifiers in there, changing every couple of months otherwise mould appears on the hardboard lining.

DJM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could you get at it to put insulation into it?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No not without cutting a hole in it, which I do not want to do.

DJM


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Quote: "I am always transposing letter as I trype quite fast but only with 4 fingers."

Might I suggest using two fingers Kev, It slows down your typing and assists in you transposing letters. Just a thought!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No, I enjoy reading revs posts,

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Quote: "I am always transposing letter as I trype quite fast but only with 4 fingers."
> 
> Might I suggest using two fingers Kev, It slows down your typing and assists in you transposing letters. Just a thought!


Nah, not going to work Drew, not with my attention span, I'd forget what I was typing


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> No not without cutting a hole in it, which I do not want to do. DJM


Hi Dave n Jan.
I know it's a very permanent solution but a couple of places we had plasterboard on studding onto an old stone wall where the builder/converter didn't put any insulation in, we used the 'poly-foam' expandable sparingly to add insulation after. We also used it in places under a conservatory floor after 20 years as it was going spongy. Firmed it all up a treat and made a big difference to the thermal insulation.

I learnt my lesson years ago not to squirt too much in at one time as it really does expand and can bulge the plasterboard.
I just punched a screwdriver through the plasterboard and put the nozzle/tube of the can into it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> No, I enjoy reading revs posts,
> 
> cabby


I see what you did there, sneaky humour from the bottom of the country.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> No not without cutting a hole in it, which I do not want to do.
> 
> DJM


That is a shame 

How about a false light fitting covering an access hole where you could blow in some insulation, or a simple cover panel.


----------

